
Ask HN: Livestreaming Research and Projects - hsikka
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m a graduate student working on some interesting ML work, and I was thinking about livestreaming my research and some of the interesting projects I build.<p>Some projects I&#x27;m working on include bioinspired ML algorithms and a biological compiler. Do you think this is the kind of thing folks would find interesting? Are there any people who&#x27;ve done this in the past?
======
brudgers
Between nothing and live streaming, there's youtube videos. My intuition is
that eight minute stories are probably more watchable than two hours of raw
footage. Good luck.

